# Oculus Rift: Preis zu hoch oder gerechtfertigt - eure Meinung?



## David Martin (7. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Oculus Rift: Preis zu hoch oder gerechtfertigt - eure Meinung?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Oculus Rift: Preis zu hoch oder gerechtfertigt - eure Meinung?


----------



## Sunshade (7. Januar 2016)

Der Preis bei Betrachtung der Entwicklungskosten mag ja schon gerechtfertigt sein.
Aber wenn man jahrelang dafür wirbt, VR massentauglich und preisgünstig anzubieten, ist die Preisverdoppelung schon sehr heftig. Mit der Übernahme durch Facebook habe ich eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass das Gerät deutlich mehr subventioniert wird, um eben erstmal eine breite Basis für die neue Technologie zu etablieren. 
So wird das meiner Meinung nichts mit VR. Wieso sollten die Spiele-Entwickler auf eine Technologie setzen, die sich nur wenige Spieler leisten können/wollen? Für eine Grafikkarte, Smartphone oder Monitor kann man zwar  auch locker soviel hinlegen, dabei handelt es sich aber auch um ausgereiftere Geräte mit einem deutlich größeren Nutzungsspektrum. Ich bin mal auf die HTC gespannt, rechne aber mit einem Preis von ca 1200€.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Januar 2016)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher. Vermutlich schon, auch wenn ich nach den beiden Dev Kits, die jeweils 300 bzw. 350 Dollar gekostet haben, doch ein wenig überrascht war. Wenn die Qualität stimmt, ist das Gerät aber sicher den Preis wert. Trotzdem hätte ich es schön gefunden, wenn jedes Euro-Land die korrekte Mehrwertsteuer berechnet bekommen hätte (alle bezahlen soviel wie Schweden, die 25% haben) und wenn es ein Paket ohne die beiden Spiele und das Gamepad für 50 Euro weniger gegeben hätte. Die Spiele interessieren mich nicht und das Gamepad werde ich wohl auch nicht brauchen. Das kann ich aber immerhin weiterverkaufen, auch wenn es wohl nicht mehr, als 20 bis 30 Euro wert sein wird.


----------



## CryPosthuman (7. Januar 2016)

Da bin ich echt auf die Umfrage-Ergebnisse gespannt!


----------



## neunzig20 (7. Januar 2016)

es ist ein trend der an uns vorbei gehen wird wie die damals hochgelobten 3d fernseher, sehe kein nutzen wenn es noch probleme gibt mit der technik, interaktionen, kopfschmerzen, darstellung,...

der preis ist zu hoch und letzendlich wird aber die nachfrage sowie die software entscheiden ob es ein erfolg oder flop wird...


----------



## BongPow3r (7. Januar 2016)

Ich habe nie richtig auf eine VR Brille gewartet, aber wenn sie um die 400€ gekostet hätte, hätt ich mir bestimmt eine zugelegt, um zu sehen was man damit alles machen kann, aber das übersteigt einfach meinen Vorstellungen, für ein Produkt bei dem ich noch nicht mal richtig weiß, was dafür alles entwickelt wird etc direkt so einen hohen Preis dafür zu zahlen.


----------



## Sunshade (7. Januar 2016)

Wenn man es positiv sehen will:
Ich habe ein Budget bis 500€ für die Rift eingeplant. Das ist jetzt wieder frei geworden. Andere Hersteller freuen sich


----------



## batesvsronin (7. Januar 2016)

Sie hätten einfach nichts von 350Dollar sagen sollen... die Leute geben ja auch 700 Euro fürn iPhone aus, was auch nicht mehr kann als andere Telefone. Von daher scheint Geld nicht wirklich das Problem zu sein, eher Misskommunikation... 

Ich werd noch warten (auch auf einen Preisdrop) und würds gern vorher ausprobieren, man weiß ja gar nicht ob einem Speiübel wird oder ob man es verträgt...


----------



## battschack (7. Januar 2016)

Auch von mir war max. 500geplant nun bin ich raus und steck halt das geld lieber wo anders rein. Nun wird halt abgewartet bis es spiele gibt die ich unbedingt haben möchte. Was ewig dauern wird denke ich ^^

Die ps4 version juckt mich z.B kein bischen.  Ich bin da einer der auch rum experimentiert dank pc community und sowas wird mit der ps4 nicht möglich sein. Und die ein paar hampel/adventure spiele wo für die brille kommen werden brauch ich dann auch nicht :/




batesvsronin schrieb:


> Sie hätten einfach nichts von 350Dollar sagen sollen... die Leute geben ja auch 700 Euro fürn iPhone aus, was auch nicht mehr kann als andere Telefone. Von daher scheint Geld nicht wirklich das Problem zu sein, eher Misskommunikation...
> 
> Ich werd noch warten (auch auf einen Preisdrop) und würds gern vorher ausprobieren, man weiß ja gar nicht ob einem Speiübel wird oder ob man es verträgt...



Und wieviel davon bezahlt das handy in bar denkst du? 95% zahlt es in raten ab.


----------



## Oldtown1983 (7. Januar 2016)

Hier wurden falsche Versprechungen gemacht ... hätte man von Anfang an mit offenen Karten gespielt wäre für mich auch diese Preisklasse akzeptabel. Ich hätte mein Budget entsprechend besser planen können. Nun warte ich ab und schaue wie sich die Konkurrenz verhält. Oculus ist für mich erstmal vom Tisch.
Der Preis ist für mich nicht mal überzogen ... aber diese blöden falschen Preise die im Vorfeld gestreut wurden ... bitter ... ich bin bei so einem Verhalten dann auch sehr Konsequenz und meide Hersteller die so eine Geschäftspolitik betreiben.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. Januar 2016)

Ich kenne jetzt deren Herstellungskosten nicht, aber ich sage mal ab 150 € würde ich langsam anfangen zu überlegen, mir vielleicht irgendwann mal so ein Ding unter Umständen zu kaufen.


----------



## Neawoulf (7. Januar 2016)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich kenne jetzt deren Herstellungskosten nicht, aber ich sage mal ab 150 € würde ich langsam anfangen zu überlegen, mir vielleicht irgendwann mal so ein Ding unter Umständen zu kaufen.



Man kann nicht erwarten, dass jemand ein neu entwickeltes Produkt zum Herstellungspreis verkauft. Schließlich hat auch die Entwicklung Geld gekostet und der zukünftige Support kostet auch Geld. Und eine Firma wird nunmal auch gegründet, um unter'm Strich noch Gewinn zu erwirtschaften.


----------



## KingWolf1996 (7. Januar 2016)

Die Sache ist halt das die Entwickler ursprünglich irgendwas um die 400€ gesagt haben. Als Facebook dann Oculus aufgekauft hat ist der Preis in die Höhe geschossen. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn man dann auch noch schön ein Facebook Konto verknüpfen muss und die Oculus dann in deinem Namen posten darf was du gerade zockst


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Januar 2016)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich kenne jetzt deren Herstellungskosten nicht, aber ich sage mal ab 150 € würde ich langsam anfangen zu überlegen, mir vielleicht irgendwann mal so ein Ding unter Umständen zu kaufen.



150€?  Da kannste aber noch fast 10 Jahre warten


----------



## Phone (7. Januar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> 150€?  Da kannste aber noch fast 10 Jahre warten



Als ob diese Technik 10 Jahre überleben würde xD

In 5 Jahren bekommste es für den Preis...
Lass doch mal den ganzen Scheiß weg den sie dazu packen und den keiner will, da könnte man schon sparen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. Januar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> 150€?  Da kannste aber noch fast 10 Jahre warten



Na und? Ich warte auch 20. Bis es einen Preis erreicht bei dem es für mich interessant wird.


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (7. Januar 2016)

ich hab mitgemacht und mein Urteil gefällt, ich brauche das Teil nicht! danke für die Umfrage


----------



## AC3 (7. Januar 2016)

nvidia gibt statische 90 FPS   für ein erstklassiges VR erlebnis an.
die hollywood film abteilung hat 105 FPS für VR *definiert* und 48 FPS für die neuen 4K BR.

qualität hat halt seinen preis.
ansonsten auf den 0815 ableger morpheus von sony warten... dazu aber auch gleich einen kübel zum kotzen mitbestellen. 
mehr als paar tetris spielchen wird die ps4 mit VR nicht schaffen. mit 30 FPS ist VR nicht möglich.
es werden aber ein paar exklusive mini-spielchen für PS4 morpheus entwickelt. u.a. ein shooter; der ganz lustig sein kann. geht in richtung shootmania.

über die xbox one und wiiu muss man erst gar nicht diskutieren. 
nintendo hat das thema VR sowieso schon abgehakt.

und microsoft bringt auf grund der miesen one verkaufszahlen immer mehr xbox exklusivtitel für windows 10.
u.a. auch killer instinct in kürze.



> 150€?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



billige minderwertigere VR brillen wird man schon bald für <400€ bekommen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (7. Januar 2016)

VR ist zunächst mal ein riesen Hype, die Occulus Rift mit Abstand die bekannteste Brille - es war also zu erwarten, dass man ordentliche hinblättern muss, wenn man so ein Ding sein Eigen nennen möchte. 


Mir ist das ehrlich gesagt zu teuer. Die Technologie steckt in den Kinderschuhen und ich hab bisher nichts gesehen, für das sich die Anschaffung wirklich lohnen würde. Mal abgesehen davon halte ich die ganze VR Sache zunächst mal schlicht für die nächste Hype-Sau die gerade durchs Dorf getrieben wird. Diese Technik soll erstmal beweisen, dass sie Spiele wirklich voranbringt. Dann kommen auch mit der Zeit ausgereiftere Geräte zu einem akzeptablen Preis raus. In dem Moment schlage ich dann auch sicherlich zu. Im Moment ist das halt der Preis für die Early-adopter - und der ist eben traditionell hoch.


----------



## Mjthenut (7. Januar 2016)

Schade... Mit neuer Hardware, ich gehe davon aus das nur 20% der Privatrechner OKRift stemmen würden, ist jeder also mit 1300€ dabei. 400- 500 Euro hätte es auch sein können, davon bin ich überzeugt. Eigentlich ist das ärgerliche das der 3D VR Zug damit langsmaer startet als gehofft. 

Den so ein Holodeck zuhause Rockt bestimmt.


Super Sache also...


----------



## BiJay (7. Januar 2016)

KingWolf1996 schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn man dann auch noch schön ein Facebook Konto verknüpfen muss und die Oculus dann in deinem Namen posten darf was du gerade zockst


Es wurde schon gesagt, dass man zur Nutzung der Oculus Rift kein Facebook Account braucht.

Der Preis ist schon wirklich hoch für so eine Spielerei. Definitiv noch nichts für die breite Masse, auch wenn der Preis vielleicht für die verbaute Technik eventuell gerechtfertigt ist. Da hätte man aber wirklich besser kommunizieren können. Warum sie aber einen Xbox1 Controller im Bundle haben, verstehe ich nicht. Da hätten sie leicht sparen können (und vielleicht auch wenn man den Kickstarter Leuten nicht noch eine Rift schenken würde).


----------



## Maddi20 (7. Januar 2016)

ich werde mindestens noch 1 jahr, wenn nicht 2 jahre warten bevor ich zuschlage. Der Preis ist viel zu übertrieben aber was noch viel blöder ist, dass man mit einer auflösung von fast 4k spielen muss um kein verschwommenes und schwindelerregendes spielgefühl zu bekommen. Dazu braucht man den neuesten High-End shit den es auf dem markt gibt, zahlt sich dafür dumm und dämlich und dann muss man sogar da noch die grafik Einstellungen runterdrehen, damits nicht ruckelt...
Alles nicht ausgereift. Nicht zuschlagen, es sei denn ihr habt zu viel geld übrig und könnt es nichtmehr abwarten


----------



## Schalkmund (7. Januar 2016)

Bin kein Early Adopter, der Spaß ist mir zu teuer. Wenn es dann den Massenmarkt erreicht und deutlich günstiger wird, dann wäre eine Anschaffung schon eine Überlegung wert (wenn ich bis dahin einen PC habe der da auch mitspielt, den Preis dafür sollte man auch nicht vergessen, ich bezweifel mal das man mit aktuellen High-End PCs VR völlig ausreizen kann).


----------



## doomkeeper (7. Januar 2016)

Sorry aber übertreiben muss man hier nun wirklich nicht so.

Die gebotene Technik und Qualität ist selbst für 600€ in der Tat eigentlich ein guter Preis. Man darf jetzt nicht die allgemein Technik mit dem blöden Angebot und PR Debakel von Oculus Rift in den gleichen Topf schmeißen.
Was habt ihr denn erwartet? Dass ist eine brandneue Technik und jeder der halbwegs nüchternen Gedanken fassen konnte, wusste von Anfang an dass der Preis nie und nimme unter 400€ sein wird.

Das Gesamtpaket von Oculus Rift für seine 600$ bzw. 741€ ist einfach nur  blöd. 
Ein Xbox Controller den nicht jeder haben möchte und der richtive VR Controller wird irgendwann für mind.100€ optional benötigt wenn man mit VR  für längere Zeit Spaß haben möchte.

Die Technik selber ist so gesehen locker ihren Preis wert. Nur habe ich das Gefühl dass viel zu viele mit völlig unrealistischen Preisvorstellungen an diese Sache herangehen.

Wer sich für Technik nicht begeistert und einfach nur konsumieren möchte, für den sind über 600€ sicherlich zu viel des guten. Für jemanden der sich auskennt ist das nachwievor ein guter Preis weil vorherige VR Geräte schlechter und teurer gewesen sind.
Alles Ansichtssache würd ich sagen. Hier aber zu schreiben dass das Ding komplett unter ihrem Preis verkauft werden muss ist völlig unrealistisch und falsch.

Neue Technik hat nunmal ihren Preis und mit mehr Konkurrenz wirds auch einen Preiskampf geben. Gerüchten zufolge könnte die Vive  gar billiger angeboten werden obwohl besseres Gesamtpaket.

Wie gesagt.... wir wissen nicht wie dieser Preis von Oculus Rift genau zusammengesetzt ist. Die Entwicklung läuft viel zu lange... zu langsam... zu lustlos.. zu chaotisch.
Ist vielleicht der Preis dennoch künstlich angehoben worden um  ihre "Free Oculus Rift für Erst-Unterstützt!" Aktion zu kompensieren?

Der Preis scheint mir einfach nicht ganz dem zu entsprechen was geboten wird und deswegen muss man erstmal HTC Vive abwarten und wie viel Kohle dort verlangt wird.
Eigentlich müsste es teurer sein weil bessere Hardware  und mehr Inhalt aber wer weiß das schon so genau wie der Preis am Ende zusammengesetzt wird? Die könnten auch
absichtlich Risiko eingehen und die Vive ja evtl für 499€/$ oder ebenfalls für 599€/$ anbieten?

Technik ist ihren Preis durchaus wert aber das Angebot von Oculus Rift ist einfach nur "doof" und halbherzig.... dennoch wird ein Premium Preis verlangt.
Da überschneiden sich viel  zu viele Faktoren um glücklich über ihr Angebot zu sein. Sei es physische oder emotionale.

Da stimmt so einiges nicht mit diesem Angebot und dennoch wird so getan als ob man hier 100% für sein Geld  bekommt... und das ist einfach nicht der Fall.


----------



## nigra (7. Januar 2016)

Wie man diese halbgare und unvollständige Technik zu diesem utopischen Preis noch rechtfertigen kann, ist mir auch ein Rätsel. Zumal sie mit dem später erscheinenden Contoller nochmal kräftig zur Kasse bitten werden. Die Selbstkosten pro Stück sind mit Sicherheit weit unter 500€


----------



## Dosentier (7. Januar 2016)

Zu teuer, zu billig, ist alles immer relativ.
Was aber gar nicht geht, ist ein Produkt erst viel günstiger zu bewerben und dann nochmal den Hammer raus holen und saftig zu langen.
Das zeugt entweder von fehlender Kalkulation oder eben einfach nur Gier.

Fakt ist aber, das solch ein neues Produkt / technisches Gimmick, am Anfang immer recht kostspielig ist.

Beste Beispiele, siehe die Letzten 20 Jahre.

Die Zeit oder auch die Konsumenten werden zeigen, ob die OR nun im Preis sinken wird oder auch muss.
Andererseits kann sie nach einiger Zeit auch wieder ganz von der Bildfläche verschwinden, wäre nicht die erste Spielerei solch eines Formates.


----------



## leckmuschel (7. Januar 2016)

ich warte auf tests zwischen der oculus rift und dem htc vive und schlage dann zu. und da man eh eine lange vorbestellzeit hat, kann man auch in diesem zeitraum sparen, wenn man das geld nicht hat.  und da man mittlerweile bis in die 2. jahreshälfte warten muss, kann man auch auf neue computerhardware warten und diese gleich mit für einen rechner ausgeben.


----------



## Luzzifus (7. Januar 2016)

nigra schrieb:


> Die Selbstkosten pro Stück sind mit Sicherheit weit unter 500€


Das glaube ich nicht. Es wurde mehrfach gesagt von den Oculus-Leuten, dass der aktuelle Preis sogar noch subventioniert ist und ohne Facebook dahinter wahrscheinlich über 1000€ läge. Jetzt muss man das natürlich nicht glauben. Aber was wäre denn, wenn es gelogen wäre? Dann würden sie sich doch nur ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, weil alle Konkurrenten (z.B. HTC) ihre eigene Lösung viel billiger auf den Markt bringen könnten. Und da Oculus keinen wirklichen Zeitvorsprung mehr hat, wären sie dann ganz schnell weg vom Fenster. Denn in diesem Fall würden ja wirklich alle ihre Vorbestellung zurücknehmen und lieber etwas anderes kaufen. Sie werden da schon sehr zuversichtlich sein, dass sie mit ihrem Preis auch konkurrenzfähig sein können.

Das ist eben die erste Generation einer neuen Technologie. Und "halbgar" oder "unfertig" hört man irgendwie so gar nicht, wenn mal jemand Erfahrungen von der CES zum Besten gibt. 

Ich kaufe mir auch viel lieber ein Rift als das neueste Smartphone für 700 Flocken, was auch nichts besser kann als mein altes und wo das Gefühl von "neu" nach zwei Stunden verebbt.


----------



## Dosentier (7. Januar 2016)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir auch viel lieber ein Rift als das neueste Smartphone für 700 Flocken, was auch nichts besser kann als mein altes und wo das Gefühl von "neu" nach zwei Stunden verebbt.




Warum dann überhaupt eins kaufen ?


----------



## Luzzifus (7. Januar 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Warum dann überhaupt eins kaufen ?


Ich hab doch geschrieben dass ich mein Geld lieber in ein Rift stecke und eben nicht in ein teures Smartphone. Oder habe ich deine Frage falsch verstanden?


----------



## batesvsronin (7. Januar 2016)

battschack schrieb:


> Und wieviel davon bezahlt das handy in bar denkst du? 95% zahlt es in raten ab.



Und wer zwingt die Leute Rift in bar zu bezahlen?


----------



## battschack (7. Januar 2016)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> Und wer zwingt die Leute Rift in bar zu bezahlen?


Welche shops machen es den einem so leicjt wie handy anbieter? Richtig keiner bis auf ausnahmen wie otto. Dafpr kosten die teile 200aufwärts mehr.

Mach mal z.b im alternate usw auf raten. Da bist du länger mot papier zeig beschäftigt wie die raten gehen


----------



## MichaelG (7. Januar 2016)

Kredit für die Rift aufnehmen? Really? Nein danke.


----------



## Holyangel (8. Januar 2016)

battschack schrieb:


> Auch von mir war max. 500geplant nun bin ich raus und steck halt das geld lieber wo anders rein. Nun wird halt abgewartet bis es spiele gibt die ich unbedingt haben möchte. Was ewig dauern wird denke ich ^^
> 
> Die ps4 version juckt mich z.B kein bischen.  Ich bin da einer der auch rum experimentiert dank pc community und sowas wird mit der ps4 nicht möglich sein. Und die ein paar hampel/adventure spiele wo für die brille kommen werden brauch ich dann auch nicht :/
> 
> ...


Hinzu kommt, dass "viele" wohl relativ ist. Würden die premium smartphones weniger kosten, würden es noch mehr kaufen


----------



## nigra (8. Januar 2016)

Luzzifus schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Es wurde mehrfach gesagt von den Oculus-Leuten, dass der aktuelle Preis sogar noch subventioniert ist und ohne Facebook dahinter wahrscheinlich über 1000€ läge. Jetzt muss man das natürlich nicht glauben. Aber was wäre denn, wenn es gelogen wäre? Dann würden sie sich doch nur ins eigene Fleisch schneiden, weil alle Konkurrenten (z.B. HTC) ihre eigene Lösung viel billiger auf den Markt bringen könnten. Und da Oculus keinen wirklichen Zeitvorsprung mehr hat, wären sie dann ganz schnell weg vom Fenster. Denn in diesem Fall würden ja wirklich alle ihre Vorbestellung zurücknehmen und lieber etwas anderes kaufen. Sie werden da schon sehr zuversichtlich sein, dass sie mit ihrem Preis auch konkurrenzfähig sein können.



Also wenn ich mir so anschaue, was ein Smartphone mit 4k Display und High end-Innenleben so kostet, dann zweifle ich doch sehr stark an der Aussage von Oculus. Aber dabei kann es sich ja unmöglich um Marketinggewäsch handeln. Ich kann bei der Preisstrategie nur mutmaßen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass sie aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es sich um eine technische Innovation handelt, glauben, einen übertriebenen Preis verlangen zu können. Der bekannte Name, bzw. Facebook werden auch ihren Anteil daran haben. Wie sie auf Konkurrenzpreise reagieren wird davon abhängen, wie deren Preise aussehen, bzw. wie der Absatz bei Erscheinen der Konkurrenzbrillen ausfällt. Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass Sony eine Brille anbietet, die doppelt so teuer ist, wie die Konsole.



Luzzifus schrieb:


> Das ist eben die erste Generation einer neuen Technologie. Und "halbgar"  oder "unfertig" hört man irgendwie so gar nicht, wenn mal jemand  Erfahrungen von der CES zum Besten gibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe viele Berichte verfolgt und soweit ich weiß, erkennt man immernoch ein Pixelraster. Zudem ist eine Auflösung von 1080*1200 pro Auge nicht wirklich zeitgemäß. Die Videos mit VR Aufnahmen auf Youtube finde ich schon im Kleinformat unansehnlich und verwaschen. Diesen Brei möchte ich dann nicht für 750 Euronen vor meinen Augen haben. Naja, ich warte einfach 2 Jahre, dann werden sich alle Probleme (Preis, Technik, Leistung, Content) von selbst gelöst haben.....oder VR ist wieder Geschichte.


----------



## Spruso (8. Januar 2016)

Ich sehe eigentlich 2 Probleme.

1.) Der Preis mag für die Hardware angemessen sein, aber durch das gezielte Spielen mit verdeckten Karten und den gezielt schwammigen Aussagen bezüglich des Preises, wurde eine völlig falsches Bild vermittelt und das führt jetzt zu dieser heftigen Gegenreaktion.
Hätte man von Anfang an mit dem Preis kommuniziert, wäre das kein Problem gewesen. 
Zudem kommen noch die unverständlichen Aufschläge im europäischen Raum hinzu (wie teuer das Ding bei einem Import in die Schweiz wäre, will ich gar nicht wissen). Hier hätte man rechtzeitig einen Vertrieb auf dem Kontinent aufziehen können, dann wäre das Argument mit den Importsteuern weggefallen. Scheinbar sind sie aber doch nicht so ganz von ihrem Produkt überzeugt, um den Schritt zu wagen, trotz FB im Rücken.

2.) Im Gegensatz zu einem Handy, was ja immer gerne als Vergleich in der Kategorie "teure Technologieprodukte" herangezogenwird, kann das Ding alleine, also ohne Highend-PC, gar nichts. Das ist in etwa das gleiche wie bei den aktuellen MIDI-Keyboards, wo ohne PC und entsprechende Soundlibrary kein Ton rauskommt. Allerdings kennt man da von Anfang an den Preis und weiss, dass die Dinger teuer sind (womit wir wieder bei Punkt 1.) wären.


----------



## masterofcars (8. Januar 2016)

Ich habe meine Erfahrungen mit der DK2 ab release gemacht. Und das war gut so. Für 340 Euro bekommen, lange ausprobiert und für 380 bei Ebay vertickert.  Is ne geile Sache, aber nun kann ich entspannt alle Tests abwarten. Bei einem Preis unter 500 Euro schlage ich dann beim Preis/leistungs Sieger zu. 750 sind utopisch und durch den Familienhaushalt nicht genehmigt.


----------



## Amelius01 (8. Januar 2016)

Ich habe schon damit gerechnet, dass Oculus Rift keine 300-400 Euro kosten wird und 'irgendwo' ist der Preis auch gerechtfertigt, trotzdem sind mir die 600/750 Euro zu teuer.
Dennoch hätte man mit den 300-400 Euro nicht werben sollen.


----------



## AC3 (8. Januar 2016)

> der richtive VR Controller wird irgendwann für mind.100€ optional benötigt



der bietet aber auch motion tracking. 
da wären 100€ für einen magnetfeld-motion-tracker direkt ein schnäppchen.

wird garantiert weit mehr als 100€ kosten.
und oculus rift kostet definitiv nicht zu viel.
oculus bietet 90 hz OLED und eine auflösung von *2* x 1080×1200 

von wucher weit und breit keine spur. aber hardware die x-mal besser ist, kostet nun mal.

ps. es wurden für oculus auch eigene linsen entwickelt. bei der DK2 variante sieht man kein gitter mehr. und die farben sind neutraler.
die herstellung dieser speziellen linsen in der "noch" geringen stückzahl kostet ziemlich viel.
das oled display dahinter ist stark gebogen. ebenso eine sonderproduktion.


----------



## Sunshade (8. Januar 2016)

Dass die Entwicklung und Technik das Geld eigentlich wert ist, darüber braucht man nicht zu diskutieren. Es ist eine neue Technologie und diese Geräte sind zu Beginn immer wesentlich teurer.
Dass die Geräte stark subventioniert werden, stimmt sicherlich auch, allerdings hätte die Höhe der Subventionen wenigstens ansatzweise den Versprechungen angepasst werden müssen. Gefühlt wäre ein Preis von $499 noch in Ordnung gewesen. Klar, Facebook hätte somit vorerst ein kleines Minusgeschäft gemacht (was sie wohl seeehr gut verschmerzen könnten), dafür aber VR wie versprochen deutlich breiter platziert. Auf Schnickschnack wie den Controller und Kopfhörer hätten sie gut verzichten können. Jeder Spieler in der Zielgruppe hat das sowieso schon. In meinen Augen dient das nur noch dazu, den "hohen" Preis noch zusätzlich zu rechtfertigen.
Ich werde mir nun definitv keine Oculus mehr holen. Nichtmal so sehr wegen dem Preis, sondern wegen der bewussten Irreführung und mangelhaften Informationspolitik.


----------



## Chroom (8. Januar 2016)

Ich hätte den Preis wohl bezahlt da ich ja für meine GraKa auch fast so viel bezahlt habe. Nur weiß ich das ich mit der Karte auch in Zukunft so gut wie jedes Game am Pc zocken kann .(kommende Titel evtl. nicht mehr auf Ultra aber dennoch^^). Bei den VrHeadsets bin ich mir da leider überhaupt nicht sicher ob es sich am Markt behaupten kann weshalb mir ein Kauf im Moment schlichtweg zu riskant ist 
Da die Spieleauswahl ja auch noch sehr gering ist werde ich auf jeden fall noch abwarten und hoffen das es sich zum positiven entwickelt.


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Januar 2016)

AC3 schrieb:


> der bietet aber auch motion tracking.
> da wären 100€ für einen magnetfeld-motion-tracker direkt ein schnäppchen.
> 
> wird garantiert weit mehr als 100€ kosten.





doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ein Xbox Controller den nicht jeder haben möchte und der richtive VR Controller wird irgendwann für *mind.*100€ optional benötigt wenn man mit VR für längere Zeit Spaß haben möchte



Ich habe doch "mindestens" geschrieben     ...


----------



## HanFred (8. Januar 2016)

Ich denke, dass die Technologie _zu_ vielversprechend ist, als dass sie gleich wieder verschwinden würde, nur weil sie vielleicht nicht bereits zu Beginn reissenden Absatz finden wird. Zumal mittelfristig bestimmt auch günstigere Varianten von anderen Herstellern auf dem Markt auftauchen werden, auch wenn die Qualität nicht in jedem Fall an die der Rift oder der Vive heranreichen wird. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass sich der Anwendungsbereich nicht auf Games beschränken muss.
Was bei Oculus ganz falsch lief, war die Kommunikation mit der potentiellen Kundschaft. Wer aus Angst vor zu hohen Preisvorstellungen _absichtlich_ viel zu niedrige Vorstellungen schürt, darf sich natürlich nicht wundern, wenn die Interessenten später nichts mehr mit einem zu tun haben wollen. Das sollte doch eigentlich jedem einleuchten, selbst wenn er kein Kommunikationsprofi ist. Oder erwarte ich da zuviel?


----------



## xdave78 (8. Januar 2016)

Ich find halt schon, dass 700€ von den damals propagierten Preisen zu weit entfernt ist, um VR schnell massentauglich zu machen. Ich geh eigentlich davon aus, dass man schon sehr bald deutlich im Preis runter gehen wird(muss) - dann nämlich, wenn Konkurrenzprodukte auf den Markt treten. Ich persönlich glaube schon, dass der Preis sicherlich angesichts der Technologie angemessen sein wird- dennoch...
Ich steh dem ganzen VR Hype, ebenso wie dem (inzwischen abgeflauten) 3D Hype skeptisch gegenüber. Ich kann mir nach über 25Jahren Gamingerfahrung einfach kein Szenario vorstellen, in dem ich zu Hause mit sonem Klopper am PC sitzen mag. Ich hab mir...keine Ahnung...1996 (?) damals die iGlasses angesehen, die waren auch so in der Größenordnung (also rein vom Tragekomfort und den Abmaßen) wie ich mir das vllt sogar noch vorstellen könnte aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass wir demnächst alle mit ner VR Brille zocken. Viel zu umständlich. Ich denke in Zukunft werden eher Projekte in Richtung Augmentet Reality deutlich breitere Zielgruppen erreichen.


----------



## Pootch (8. Januar 2016)

Ich würde von der ersten Generation sowieso abraten..
Imho ist der Preis zu hoch wenn man bedenkt was für einen PC man dahinter auch noch benötigt.
Massentauglich ist das momentan nicht..
Lieber bis nächstes Jahr warten und dann ausgereifte Produkte sowie eine größere Anzahl an Games zu haben.
Im momentanen Stadium sind die Geräte auch nicht für längere Sessions geeignet..


----------



## Sunshade (8. Januar 2016)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich find halt schon, dass 700€ von den damals propagierten Preisen zu weit entfernt ist, um VR schnell massentauglich zu machen. Ich geh eigentlich davon aus, dass man schon sehr bald deutlich im Preis runter gehen wird(muss) - dann nämlich, wenn Konkurrenzprodukte auf den Markt treten. Ich persönlich glaube schon, dass der Preis sicherlich angesichts der Technologie angemessen sein wird- dennoch...
> Ich steh dem ganzen VR Hype, ebenso wie dem (inzwischen abgeflauten) 3D Hype skeptisch gegenüber. Ich kann mir nach über 25Jahren Gamingerfahrung einfach kein Szenario vorstellen, in dem ich zu Hause mit sonem Klopper am PC sitzen mag. Ich hab mir...keine Ahnung...1996 (?) damals die iGlasses angesehen, die waren auch so in der Größenordnung (also rein vom Tragekomfort und den Abmaßen) wie ich mir das vllt sogar noch vorstellen könnte aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass wir demnächst alle mit ner VR Brille zocken. Viel zu umständlich. Ich denke in Zukunft werden eher Projekte in Richtung Augmentet Reality deutlich breitere Zielgruppen erreichen.



Für alle Spiele aus der Ego-Perspektive macht es schon Sinn. Den größten Nutzen sehe ich noch bei Flug- und Rennspielen. Bei FPS muss man sehen, welche Steuerung sich durchsetzt. WASD + Maus ist unschlagbar (verstehe deshalb nicht, warum sich gerade Shooter auf der Konsole mit der vergleichsweise ungenauen Steuerung so durchsetzen) und bei VR muss man sich überlegen, wie man Kopfbewegung und Zielen entkoppelt und trotzdem präzise bleibt.
Bei komplexen Flugsimulationen liegt die Problematik daran, dass man die Tastatur für Eingaben nicht sehen kann. Ein HOTAS macht es vielleicht erträglicher, aber die Problematik ist dann noch immer vorhanden. Bleiben noch einfache Rennspiele übrig.  
Ich weiss nicht, was HTC mit der eingebauten Kamera anstellen will, aber ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass sie zukünftig Objekte tracken und direkt ins Spiel rendern könnte. Z.B. die Tastatur erfassen und die Tasten dann als Overlay im Spiel einblenden. Abwarten...


----------



## Odin333 (8. Januar 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Die gebotene Technik und Qualität ist selbst für 600€ in der Tat eigentlich ein guter Preis.


Das spielt nur leider absolut keine Rolle.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Man darf jetzt nicht die allgemein Technik mit dem blöden Angebot und PR Debakel von Oculus Rift in den gleichen Topf schmeißen.


Doch, das darf man. Die Rift ist überhaupt erst aus dem Grund entstanden, weil ein gewisser Herr Palmer VR massentauglich machen wollte.
Er hat die Leute mit einem 300 Dollar-Gerät beeindruckt, er hat sie mit einem 350 Dollar-Gerät noch viel mehr beeindruckt.
Gute, Massentaugliche Geräte waren damit praktisch vorhanden und da 350 Dollar bei einer stark limitierten Anzahl von Geräten möglich waren, sollte eine Massenproduktion nochmal deutlich günstiger sein, was wiederum Luft für Verbesserungen im 350 Dollar-Preisrahmen gebracht hätte.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn erwartet? Dass ist eine brandneue Technik und jeder der halbwegs nüchternen Gedanken fassen konnte, wusste von Anfang an dass der Preis nie und nimme unter 400€ sein wird.



Jeder, der einen "halbwegs nüchternen Gedanken fassen kann" weiss, dass Developer-Kits immer und überall teurer sind als eine Endkundenversion - alleine schon wegen der Stückzahlen.

Jeder, der einen "halbwegs nüchternen Gedanken fassen kann" weiss, dass ein Preisrahmen von 350 bis 400 Dollar kommuniziert wurde und dieser Preisrahmen durch die DK1 und DK2 durchaus nicht als unwahrscheinlich galt.

Oculus hat den ursprünglichen Gedanken der Massentauglichkeit durch den Preis kaputt gemacht und VR dadurch als Spielzeug für Nerds abgestempelt.

Den Durchbruch von VR kann damit nur noch Sony erreichen falls dort der Preis stimmt.

Oculus hat sein Ziel verfehlt!


----------



## CryPosthuman (8. Januar 2016)

Wenn man der Menldung eines gewissen anderen Spiele-Magazins glauben schenken darf, wird die HTC noch teurer...
Ich glaube, bevor ich mir irgendwas in die VR Richtung hole (obwohl VR mein PC jetzt schon packen würde) konzentiriere ich mich lieber auf 4k gaming.
So ein 4k Bildschirm für 450€ bekommt man schon. Und mein PC schafft das schon.

Zumindest sind das zur Zeit meine Tendenzen!


----------



## Flo66R6 (8. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte auf 400€ gehofft, 500€ wären noch ok gewesen. Nun sind wir am Ende bei fast 750€. Sorry, aber nicht mit mir (zumindest was OR betrifft). Das ist schließlich NUR die Brille. Kein Controller, nichts. Dazu kommt eben das vollkommen überflüssige Zubehör in Form des Gamepads (besitze bereits ein kabelloses Xbox Pad) und die nicht einmal demontierbaren mini-Kopfhörer. Ich besitze nicht ohne Grund ein sehr hochwertiges und auch sehr teures Headset und will dies auch beim Zocken nutzen können. Zieht man diesen Blödsinn ab, könnte das Ding schon ca. 100€ günstiger verkauft werden.

Ich werde auf HTC Vive warten und dann entscheiden ob ich sie mir kaufe. Ich gehe zwar davon aus, dass die HTC nicht unter 1.000€ (ok, vielleicht 999€) angeboten wird, dort gibt es dann wohl aber auch Controller und die Laser zur Positionsbestimmung im Raum mit dazu. Ich weis zwar wirklich nicht ob ich mit dem Ding im Gesicht zwangsläufig in meiner Wohnung rumrennen möchte, aber es wäre schon nett bei Bedarf solch ein Feature nutzen zu können. Außerdem kommt die HTC ja vermutlich ohne Gamepad und Kopfhörer (btw, was ist eigentlich mit einem Mikro bei OR?).

Aufrüsten muss ich meinen Rechner dann wohl so, oder so. Ich habe eine GTX 780TI und einen ordentlichen i5. Das wird aber offenbar nicht ausreichen. Reizen würde mich an Software zurzeit wohl nur Elite Dangerous und Rennsimulationen wie z.B. Project CARS. Daher muss ich sowieso noch einmal wirklich in mich gehen und entscheiden ob mir der Spaß so viel Geld wert ist.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich einfach noch ein Jahr warten und dann erneut entscheiden. Es sei denn HTC kommt mit einem Kampfpreis daher..


----------



## Baffes (8. Januar 2016)

In der Schweiz wird das Ding aktuell mit 800CHF beworben. Für ein Peripherie-Gerät zu viel. Für 500 hätte ich mich als Versuchskaninchen missbrauchen lassen, aber so wird daraus nix.


----------



## FalloutEffect (8. Januar 2016)

da ich nur auf einem Auge sehe und somit kein 3D mehr sehen kann, brauche ich mir keine Gedanken zu machen, ob ich mir je so eine Anschaffung machen werde


----------



## Luzzifus (8. Januar 2016)

Sunshade schrieb:


> Bei FPS muss man sehen, welche Steuerung sich durchsetzt. WASD + Maus ist unschlagbar (...) und bei VR muss man sich überlegen, wie man Kopfbewegung und Zielen entkoppelt und trotzdem präzise bleibt.


Wahrscheinlich genau wie in der Realität: Mit dem Kopf schaut man, mit den Händen hält man die (virtuelle) Waffe (z.B. Touch Controller). Zielen geht dann über eine Kombination aus Kopfposition, Blickrichtung und Handhaltung. Also in etwa so wie früher diese On-Rails-Shooter mit Pistolen-Controller, eben bloß mit 3D und VR und nicht nur vor einem Bildschirm.

Das wird motorisch einiges an Übung erfordern, dürfte aber langfristig wenigstens an die Maus+Tastatur-FPS-Steuerung herankommen. Ich stelle mir das Präzisionspotential höher vor, die Geschwindigkeit bei stärkeren Richtungsänderungen aber niedriger.


----------



## woerli (8. Januar 2016)

Deren Rechtfertigung zum hohen Preis hat nur einen gewaltigen Haken: Man kauft sich nicht die Oculus Rift, um sich dann noch einen leistrungsfähigen Gaming-PC zu kaufen, sondern man kauft die sich, wenn man den Gaming-PC schon zuhause stehen hat...
Also zu sagen "was wollt ihr denn, ihr gebt doch dann eh noch 1500 Euro für einen PC aus, also jammert nicht und gebt uns was vom Kuchen ab" haut nicht hin. Richtiger wäre: "Jetzt hab ich den teuren PC zu hause, da kann ich auch noch 400 Euro dafür investieren den gut auszunutzen". 

Aber so ist es bei den meisten woh leher: "Die PC-Komponenten waren übers Jahr gesehen so teuer..jetzt nochmal extra 800 Euro am Stück auf den Tisch legen sprengt dann doch meinen Rahmen".


----------



## Sunshade (8. Januar 2016)

Einen Touch-Controller hält man freihändig. Das wird niemals so präzise sein können, wie eine pixelgenaue Maus. Es gibt zwar theoretisch andere Vorteile, wie z.B. nach rechts schauen und nach links schießen (natürlich ungezielt), aber sinnvoll ist das auch nicht wirklich. Eine Mischung zwischen Maus + Tastaturspielern und VR-Spielern auf gleichen Servern wirds wohl aus Balancing-Gründen auch nicht geben können.


----------



## Odin333 (8. Januar 2016)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> da ich nur auf einem Auge sehe und somit kein 3D mehr sehen kann, brauche ich mir keine Gedanken zu machen, ob ich mir je so eine Anschaffung machen werde



Du hast zwar nichts vom 3D-Effekt, ein Display und die Rechenleistung dafür sind quasi für die Katz, aber auch du solltest das Mittendrin-Gefühl erleben können.


----------



## xdave78 (8. Januar 2016)

...naja, will mir jetzt etwa jemand erzählen die Argumentation "Fuchtelsteuerung (Wii) ist nix für Gamer" würde sich mit VR überholen? Da glaubt doch niemand wirklich dran, dass sich das langfristig und in breiter Masse durchsetzt?! 

Ich sehe das Problem auch in der Umsetzung komplexer Inhalte aufgrund der begrenzten Interaktionsmöglichkeiten. Ich stells mir sicherlich genial vor, SC oder Elite zu zocken, und mit ner Kopfbwegung aus dem FEnster über mir schauen zu können, aber genauso besch*** stelle ich es mir vor, wie immersionbreaking es ist, wenn ich versuche irgendwelche Befehle auf dem Keyboard zu finden, die ich nicht auf meinen HOTAS binden konnte. Dass man es technisch hinbekommt, meine Hände und mein Keyboard zu tracken damit ich mich quasi virtuell im Spiel körperlich sehe, glaube ich schon, dass es technisch möglich ist- jedoch nicht mit einem aktuellen PC zusätzlich zu dem VR Rendering- ich glaube auch nicht, dass das Verständnis bei Gamern da ist, zB 10-20% Rechenleistung auf eine solche Trackingfunktion zu "verschwenden". Ich nehme an dann bieten mehrere Monitore (atm) evtl doch das komfortablere Erlebnis. Guck ich mir die beiden mitgelieferten Games an...wozu brauch ich bei nem 3rd Person Plattformer bitte ein VR Set? Demnach könnte es ja auch ein Solitaire Spiel dafür geben


----------



## IchAG747 (8. Januar 2016)

Meiner Meinung und meinen wirtschaftlichen Kenntnissen nach ist der Preis real betrachtet gerechtfertigt. Neue Technik und gerade wie Luxustechnik hier, haben nun mal ihren Preis. Was mich nun davon abgehalten hat, die Brille zu bestellen ist, dass die Informationspolitik über den Preis der Brille dem Kunden komplett vorenthalten wurde und dem Kunden somit eigentlich was vorgelogen wurde. Schließlich gingen wir Kunden von einem ganz anderen Preis aus.


----------



## Odin333 (8. Januar 2016)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ..., aber genauso besch*** stelle ich es mir vor, wie immersionbreaking es ist, wenn ich versuche irgendwelche Befehle auf dem Keyboard zu finden, die ich nicht auf meinen HOTAS binden konnte.


Befehle auf dem Keyboard finden die meisten Spieler blind.
Bei der Vive sollte es kein Problem sein (wenn es vom Spiel vorgesehen ist), dass deine Hände erkannt werden und sie samt Tastatur ins Spiel übertragen werden.


----------



## Odin333 (8. Januar 2016)

IchAG747 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung und meinen wirtschaftlichen Kenntnissen nach ist der Preis real betrachtet gerechtfertigt.



Wie erkärt sich Prof. Dr. IchAG den Preis der DK1 von 300 und der DK2 von 350 Dollar?


----------



## doomkeeper (8. Januar 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das spielt nur leider absolut keine Rolle.


Naja viele sind der Meinung dass diese Technik nicht so viel kosten darf und ich wollte nur klarstellen dass sie das sehr wohl darf. 
Je nach Qualität kann und darf diese Technik bis zu 1000€ kosten weil das ein neues Zeitalter im Bereich der heutigen Technik darstellt & gleichzeitig immer noch bezahlbar ist.

Frühere VR Geräte kosteten viiiiiiiiiiiiiel mehr und konnten viiiiiiiiiiiel weniger.



> Doch, das darf man. Die Rift ist überhaupt erst aus dem Grund entstanden, weil ein gewisser Herr Palmer VR massentauglich machen wollte.
> Er hat die Leute mit einem 300 Dollar-Gerät beeindruckt, er hat sie mit einem 350 Dollar-Gerät noch viel mehr beeindruckt.


Das sagt aber nix darüber aus welche Bauteile und welche Techniken in der finalen Version zum Einsatz gekommen sind.
Am anfang wurden Teile aus der Smartphone Branche verwendet und nun sind wir bei  VR exklusiven Entwicklungen gelandet.



> Gute, Massentaugliche Geräte waren damit praktisch vorhanden und da 350 Dollar bei einer stark limitierten Anzahl von Geräten möglich waren, sollte eine Massenproduktion nochmal deutlich günstiger sein, was wiederum Luft für Verbesserungen im 350 Dollar-Preisrahmen gebracht hätte.


Selbst 600 - 750€ sind absolut massentauglich aber es gibt keine 100%ig korrekte Bedeutung vom Wort "Massentauglich" weil das  viel zu subjektiv ist.
Massentauglich heißt nicht dass das Ding für maximal 200€ verkauft werden darf. Für dich sind 200€ massentauglich aber für einen Kleinverdiener sind selbst 200€ viel zu viel Geld.

Es ist halt ein unverschämt teures technisches Spielzeug und wird dennoch seine Käufer finden. Hier ist es jedem selbst überlassen wie "massentauglich" das Ding letztendlich ist. Rein von der Technik her
ist es massentauglich.



> Jeder, der einen "halbwegs nüchternen Gedanken fassen kann" weiss, dass Developer-Kits immer und überall teurer sind als eine Endkundenversion - alleine schon wegen der Stückzahlen.


Die, wie schon oben erwähnt, aus  nicht speziell hergesteller Hardware bestand. Da hatte man völlig andere Konditionen und Facebook hatte da noch nicht seine Finger im Spiel.



> Jeder, der einen "halbwegs nüchternen Gedanken fassen kann" weiss, dass ein Preisrahmen von 350 bis 400 Dollar kommuniziert wurde und dieser Preisrahmen durch die DK1 und DK2 durchaus nicht als unwahrscheinlich galt.


Jeder der sich im Bereich Technik auskennt, wusste  ganz genau dass das Ding nie und nimma  für unter 400€ zu holen sein wird. Ganz einfach weil zu viel Technik drin steckt und selbst Smartphones teuerer gewesen wären.
Es war absolut klar dass diese Geräte locker an die Preise der Premium Smartphones anknüpfen werden und das bewegt sich nunmal zwischen 600 - 800€.

Dass Oculus VR hier blödsinn erzählt hat gebe ich recht. Ich habe das ja schon sehr lange und oft genug kritisiert 
Ich bin kein Befürworter von Oculus Rift und hoffe dass sie mit diesem "Angebot" auf die Nase fallen. Dennoch muss man die VR Technik per se nicht so schlechtreden als sei sie maximal 300€ wert .



> Oculus hat den ursprünglichen Gedanken der Massentauglichkeit durch den Preis kaputt gemacht und VR dadurch als Spielzeug für Nerds abgestempelt.


Es ist nachwievor massentauglich nur ist es eben sehr teuer. Fast alle technischen Produkte dieser Welt sind zu Release leider viel zu teuer und erstmal für Nerds gedacht.
Halte ich für nix verwerfliches. Zu glauben dass so ein Stück Hardware für ganz wenig Geld angeboten wird, damit alle Konsumenten sich sofort drauf losstürzen können, ist sehr naiv und unrealistisch.

Am anfang gibt es immer erst die Nerds, Core und "wie man sie noch nenne mag" Käufer. Wenn der Markt sich eröffnet, das Risiko eines Flopps niedriger wird  dann wird der Preis schnell sinken und Konkurrenz taucht schnell auf.
Wir sind gerade mal bei der Geburt von VR... nicht mal das.. denn er ist noch Monate entfernt 



> Den Durchbruch von VR kann damit nur noch Sony erreichen falls dort der Preis stimmt.


Warum so pessimistisch? Die Welt geht nicht unter und VR wird dadurch nicht von der Bildfläche verschwinden nur weil es logischerweise ein teures Spielzeug ist.
Die Vive wird noch kommen und andere Hersteller werden ebenfalls ihre VR Entwicklungen auf den Markt bringen.

Wie sich VR entwickelt kann man erst ab  mitte 2017 beurteilen aber bestimmt nicht am 08.01.2016 wenn es noch nicht mal VR zu kaufen bzw. zu benutzen gibt.



> Oculus hat sein Ziel verfehlt!


Leider ja und eine riesen Enttäuschung. Da ist wohl in der Entwicklung ne menge schief gelaufen .  Oculus Rift würde ich in diesem Paket bzw. in dieser Form  niemanden empfehlen.
Vive hingegen wäre für diesen Preis ein gutes aber immer noch sehr teures Spielzeug. Oculus Rift Bundle hingegen ist  einfach nur überteuert weil nicht das gesamte VR Erlebnis  enthalten ist.


----------



## IchAG747 (8. Januar 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Wie erkärt sich Prof. Dr. IchAG den Preis der DK1 von 300 und der DK2 von 350 Dollar?



Wie ich mir das erkläre? Ganz einfach:
Das Projekt Oculus VR startete in einem ganz kleinem Rahmen, um einen Traum einer Person zu verwirklichen.
D.h. aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht, damit auch du es verstehen kannst. Wenige Mitarbeiter, nur wenige Räumlichkeiten und das Ziel, mit so wenig, wie nötig, so viel wie möglich zu entwickeln. Daraus resultiert ein kleiner Kostenberg, welches das Dev.-Kit, welches nicht ausgereift ist, kostengünstig zu produzieren und zu vermarkten. Dies ging auch noch, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, bis zum Dev-Kit 2, da bis dahin, glaub ich zu mindestens, Facebook noch nicht als Partner noch nicht mit dabei war. Mit Facebook stiegen dann aber die Erwartungen, auch von Facebook aus. Daraus ergibt sich wirtschaftlich folgendes. Das Entwicklerteam wurde deutlich aufgestockt, es wurden mehr Räumlichkeiten gebraucht, es wurde sich stärker um das Marketing gekümmert. Ich gehe sogar mal davon aus, dass dort eine eigene Marketing Abteilung entstand, die übrigens auch Räumlichkeiten brauch. Zudem kommen auch noch Buchhaltung und bestimmt auch noch andere Abteilungen hinzu. Kurz gesagt, die Firma ist deutlich gewachsen, welches auch ihre Kosten deutlich gesteigert hat, wodurch ein Produkt auch deutlich teurer wird. (Mal als vergleich: Ein Auto zu entwickeln, kostet in der heutigen Zeit mehrere Milliarden Euro, ergo sind neue Autos auchnicht günstig). Wenn man nun die gewachsenen Kosten mit der Entwicklungszeit der Brille addiert und es als gesamtes betrachtet, wird die Oculus Rift wohl mittlerweile 500.000.000,00 Dollar einbringen müssen, um die Entwicklung erst einmal nur zu bezahlen, erst dann wird Gewinn gemacht. Und jetzt kannst du selber rechnen wie viele Brillen dafür verkauft werden müssen, wenn mann 699,00 Dollar als Grundlage nimmt.

PS: mir gefällt der zusatz Prof. Dr.


----------



## bravo (8. Januar 2016)

Der Preis mag bzgl. bestimmter Sonderanfertigungen der Hardware evtl. gerechtfertigt sein damit sich der Businesscase mit den prognostizierten Stückzahlen auch rechnet.

Wer noch kein VR Brille auf hatte, sollte das mal auf einer Messe etc. versuchen. Nach der Erfahrung ist man sicher bereit, die Geldbörse etwas weiter zu öffnen.

Für eine Brille mit der Ausstattung einer HTC-Vive (Kamera, ordentliche VR-Controller, etc.) hätte ich auch so viel Geld ausgegeben. So bleibe ich jetzt lieber noch eine Weile meiner DK2 treu.

Allen Simulationsfans die sich trotz des Preises in die VR Welt wagen, kann ich wärmstens nur Project Cars und Elite Dangerous empfehlen. Letzteres finde ich ist in der 2D Variante ganz ok, aber mit VR einfach nur der Hammer!

Egoshooter gehen nur in 2D, mit VR wird mir kotzübel


----------



## Maiernator (8. Januar 2016)

IchAG747 schrieb:


> Wie ich mir das erkläre? Ganz einfach:
> Das Projekt Oculus VR startete in einem ganz kleinem Rahmen, um einen Traum einer Person zu verwirklichen.
> D.h. aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht, damit auch du es verstehen kannst. Wenige Mitarbeiter, nur wenige Räumlichkeiten und das Ziel, mit so wenig, wie nötig, so viel wie möglich zu entwickeln. Daraus resultiert ein kleiner Kostenberg, welches das Dev.-Kit, welches nicht ausgereift ist, kostengünstig zu produzieren und zu vermarkten. Dies ging auch noch, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, bis zum Dev-Kit 2, da bis dahin, glaub ich zu mindestens, Facebook noch nicht als Partner noch nicht mit dabei war. Mit Facebook stiegen dann aber die Erwartungen, auch von Facebook aus. Daraus ergibt sich wirtschaftlich folgendes. Das Entwicklerteam wurde deutlich aufgestockt, es wurden mehr Räumlichkeiten gebraucht, es wurde sich stärker um das Marketing gekümmert. Ich gehe sogar mal davon aus, dass dort eine eigene Marketing Abteilung entstand, die übrigens auch Räumlichkeiten brauch. Zudem kommen auch noch Buchhaltung und bestimmt auch noch andere Abteilungen hinzu. Kurz gesagt, die Firma ist deutlich gewachsen, welches auch ihre Kosten deutlich gesteigert hat, wodurch ein Produkt auch deutlich teurer wird. (Mal als vergleich: Ein Auto zu entwickeln, kostet in der heutigen Zeit mehrere Milliarden Euro, ergo sind neue Autos auchnicht günstig). Wenn man nun die gewachsenen Kosten mit der Entwicklungszeit der Brille addiert und es als gesamtes betrachtet, wird die Oculus Rift wohl mittlerweile 500.000.000,00 Dollar einbringen müssen, um die Entwicklung erst einmal nur zu bezahlen, erst dann wird Gewinn gemacht. Und jetzt kannst du selber rechnen wie viele Brillen dafür verkauft werden müssen, wenn mann 699,00 Dollar als Grundlage nimmt.
> 
> PS: mir gefällt der zusatz Prof. Dr.



Mit steigender Produktivität fallen die Stückkosten und steigen nicht, dein Autobeispiel macht hier keinen Sinn. Die meisten Autobauer haben positive Skalenerträge. (Je mehr Autos produziert werden, desto leichter lassen die Fixkosten umlagern und somit fallen die Stückkosten)
 Der Rest ist reine Spekulation, weil wir die Produktivität der Occulus Rift nicht kennen, es kann sein das sie durch Facebook Größennachteile haben, es kann aber auch sein, das sie sich als Monopolist sehen und einen solch hohen Preis deshalb gesetzt haben, das blabla von Palmer heißt in diesem Zusammenhang gar nichts.


----------



## IchAG747 (8. Januar 2016)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Mit steigender Produktivität fallen die Stückkosten und steigen nicht, ...



Dies ist so betrachtet nicht ganz korrekt. Natürlich fallen bei höheren Stückzahlen die Gesamtkosten der einzelnen Einheit, da wie gesagt sich die Fixkosten auf mehrere Einheiten aufteilen. Hier sind allerdings zwei Dinge klar zu berücksichtigen. Neben den Fix- und Variablen-Kosten, muss erst einmal über eine bestimmte Anzahl X die Entwicklungskosten wieder aufgefangen werden. Dies macht das Produkt auf jeden Fall zu Anfang schon einmal teurer. Schließlich rechnet man nicht die Entwicklungskosten mit der Anzahl unendlich in die Fixkosten ein, sonder nur auf eine Bestimmte Anzahl X um diese zu erwirtschaften. Und diese Entwicklungskosten machen das Produkt halt entsprechend teurer. Und ich gehe tatsächlich davon aus, dass ohne Subvention von Facebook, das Produkt tatsächlich im 4-stelligen Bereich gewesen wäre, um sich selbst tragen zu können. Der Zweite Punkt ist der Markt und somit die max. Anzahl der Geräte, die Vertrieben werden können. Hier ist Oculus mit Sicherheit ganz klar vom Massenmarkt noch weit entfernt. Wo andere Produkte zu mehreren Millionen Vertrieben werden(Beispiel Automobilmarkt), wird es die Oculus Rift Brille auch in den nächsten Jahren wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal in die nähe der Millionengrenze schaffen(eigentlich hoffe ich, dass ich mich irre, weil es den Softwaremarkt klar erweitern würde). Ich denke eher dass in den nächsten 5 Jahren, wenn überhaupt, sich das Ganze nur ca. eine halbe Million mal verkaufen wird(eines besseren lasse ich mich gerne belehren und nimm dieses auch an). Aktuell sind es für mich jetzt jedoch die beiden Punkte, wo ich sage, wenn ich dies berücksichtige, dann ist der Preis fair und real. Auch wenn ich selber auf Grund der vorherigen Informationspolitik mit einen niedrigeren Preis gerechnet habe. Dementsprechend werde ich jetzt erst einmal warten und schauen wie es mit der HTC Vive aussehen wird, bevor ich mich für eins der beiden entscheiden werde.


----------



## kyrox (8. Januar 2016)

Wie teuer wohl das Vive sein wird... Hatte vor ein paar Monaten was gelesen von wegen " Das wird kein billig Teil". Und da das Vive nunmal mehr kann als das Rift und das Rift eben schon gute 750eu kostet, rechne ich beim Vive ja schon fast mit nem ganz großen Schein. Naja oder HTC reibt sich die Händchen und haut es für sagen wir 500 raus. Dann müssen eigentlich nurnoch die Tests/Games für das Rift besser ausfallen sonst gibts ja fast keinen Kaufgrund mehr.


----------



## Maiernator (9. Januar 2016)

IchAG747 schrieb:


> Dies ist so betrachtet nicht ganz korrekt. Natürlich fallen bei höheren Stückzahlen die Gesamtkosten der einzelnen Einheit, da wie gesagt sich die Fixkosten auf mehrere Einheiten aufteilen. Hier sind allerdings zwei Dinge klar zu berücksichtigen. Neben den Fix- und Variablen-Kosten, muss erst einmal über eine bestimmte Anzahl X die Entwicklungskosten wieder aufgefangen werden. Dies macht das Produkt auf jeden Fall zu Anfang schon einmal teurer. Schließlich rechnet man nicht die Entwicklungskosten mit der Anzahl unendlich in die Fixkosten ein, sonder nur auf eine Bestimmte Anzahl X um diese zu erwirtschaften. Und diese Entwicklungskosten machen das Produkt halt entsprechend teurer. Und ich gehe tatsächlich davon aus, dass ohne Subvention von Facebook, das Produkt tatsächlich im 4-stelligen Bereich gewesen wäre, um sich selbst tragen zu können. Der Zweite Punkt ist der Markt und somit die max. Anzahl der Geräte, die Vertrieben werden können. Hier ist Oculus mit Sicherheit ganz klar vom Massenmarkt noch weit entfernt. Wo andere Produkte zu mehreren Millionen Vertrieben werden(Beispiel Automobilmarkt), wird es die Oculus Rift Brille auch in den nächsten Jahren wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal in die nähe der Millionengrenze schaffen(eigentlich hoffe ich, dass ich mich irre, weil es den Softwaremarkt klar erweitern würde). Ich denke eher dass in den nächsten 5 Jahren, wenn überhaupt, sich das Ganze nur ca. eine halbe Million mal verkaufen wird(eines besseren lasse ich mich gerne belehren und nimm dieses auch an). Aktuell sind es für mich jetzt jedoch die beiden Punkte, wo ich sage, wenn ich dies berücksichtige, dann ist der Preis fair und real. Auch wenn ich selber auf Grund der vorherigen Informationspolitik mit einen niedrigeren Preis gerechnet habe. Dementsprechend werde ich jetzt erst einmal warten und schauen wie es mit der HTC Vive aussehen wird, bevor ich mich für eins der beiden entscheiden werde.


Meine Aussagen mit der steigenden Produktivität bezog sich auf dein Autobeispiel. Entwicklungskosten sind Teil der Fixen und variablen Kosten. 
Der Rest ist wieder Spekulation, du weiß nicht exakt, warum der Preis so hoch ist. Das kann viele Gründe haben. Hohe Kosten, Geringe allgemeine Nachfrage. Hohe Nachfrage unter den 1%, die VR spielen können, Monopolmacht, Größennachteile oder schlicht Dummheit.
Alles was wir wissen, ist das der Markt klein ist und der Preis doppelt so hoch wie bei der Dev Version.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Januar 2016)

Die Dev-Kits waren ja noch Prototypen. Zum Serienmodell gibt es sicher Unterschiede (Größe, Verarbeitung, evtl. Verbesserungen zu den Dev-Kits.) Außerdem waren die Dev-Kits mit Sicherheit auch subventioniert.

Hinzu kommt, daß OR den Markt richtig und ehrlich noch als Nische einschätzt. Ergo müssen "wenige" Verkäufe die Entwicklungskosten möglichst wieder einbringen. Und schon kommt so ein Preis zu stande.

Das dümmste was man aber machen konnte war weit vor Release einen Preis in den Raum zu stellen den man nun nach offensichtlicher, seriöser Kalkulation mal eben locker verdoppeln mußte.

Die Jungs bei Vive sind da cleverer gewesen. Da sagte man keinen Preis sondern nur, daß es ein Premiumprodukt wird. Was preislichen Spekulationen einen großen Rahmen eröffnet, bei einer Preisnennung aber nicht zu so einem Eigentor wie bei OR führen dürfte.

Wenn jetzt Vive mit einem Preis kommen würde, der knapp über der OR (+50 EUR) auf deren Niveau oder gar darunter liegt hat OR schon verloren bevor sie richtig angefangen haben. Und selbst wenn die Vive 900 EUR kosten sollte hätte sie immer noch die großen technischen Vorteile zu OR was den Mehrpreis sinnvoll begründen würde.


----------



## doomkeeper (9. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt Vive mit einem Preis kommen würde, der knapp über der OR (+50 EUR) auf deren Niveau oder gar darunter liegt hat OR schon verloren bevor sie richtig angefangen haben. Und selbst wenn die Vive 900 EUR kosten sollte hätte sie immer noch die großen technischen Vorteile zu OR was den Mehrpreis sinnvoll begründen würde.



So  sehe ich das auch.
Hinzu kommt noch der VR Controller für die Oculus Rift .  Ich gehe da sogar davon aus dass es nicht unter 200€ kosten wird und schon wären wir in Deutschland locker bei 950€

Da fehlt immer noch Room VR, so viel ich weiß schlechteres Display und die coole AR Kamera . Wenn die Vive  trotz besserer Hardware und vollem Inhalt genau so viel kostet wie die Oculus Rift dann
frage ich mich wieso Oculus Rift so teuer ist.

Bin schon gespannt wie teuer/billig die Vive sein wird. So wie es aussieht wirds wohl vor 2017 gar nix mit VR für meinen Geldbeutel  da ich mein Geld in andere Dinge erstmal investieren muss. 

Für VR muss man den Rechner komplett neu erstellen lassen und das würde ich erst Xmas 2017 machen lassen. Dieses Jahr gönne ich mir lediglich eine neue GPU. Hoffe zwar auf Pascal von Nvidia aber die werden wohl auch erstmal viel zu teuer sein.. 
Aber auf 970 hab ich wenig Lust wegen 3.5 gb und 980 ist hoffnungslos überteuert. AMD will ich nicht.

Ou mann. First World Problems


----------



## serra_avatar (9. Januar 2016)

Merken die Kids gerade das das Taschengeld nicht reicht und meckern lautstark!
VR ist nix neues schaut euch mal im Professionellen Umfeld um was da die Geschichte kostet! Da ist die Rift echt nen Schnäppchen.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Januar 2016)

VR startet gerade erst in den Consumermarkt. Klar ist der Start erst einmal teuer. Schaut doch nur mal in die Vergangenheit (erste Videorecorder, erste DVD-Player, erste Blurayplayer, erste Flachbild-TV-Geräte u.s.w.) All diese Technik war zur Markteinführung schweineteuer und für den Normalkunde nicht bezahlbar. Mittlerweile ist diese aufgeführte Technik im Massenmarkt angelangt bzw. mittlerweile sogar wieder obsolet. DVD-Player kosten keine 50 EUR mehr, selbst Blurayplayer (selbst mit 3D) kosten deutlich unter 100 EUR. Ob es die VR-Technik packt ähnlich auf dem Massenmarkt zu landen oder nicht bleibt abzuwarten. Aber 2016 oder 2017 würde ich noch nicht damit rechnen.

Ende 2016/Anfang 2017 könnten wir erste Prognosen wagen. Dann dürften die ersten Unschärfen durch die eventuell versuchten Spekulationsgeschäfte beseitigt sein und der Markt würde sich zeigen wie er tatsächlich ist. Zumal dann mehr als nur 1 Produkt dieser Technologie auf dem Markt angeboten wird.

Und dann hängt es davon ab ob man es sich wie Anfangs zu DVD-Zeiten (unterschiedliche DVD-Standards) gegenseitig schwer macht (Stichwort Exklusivdeals) oder nicht.


----------

